# New Torch????



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have grown weary of using my Bernzomatic MAPP. Been thinking about making a change. When I started in the trade the very first torch I had was acetylene. 

MC tank-Hose-Variety of tips I liked the control I had, and the tank was not to cumbersome. 

Recently at the home depot I came across a Torch set up for Mapp that offered something very similar. 

Or

I could spend 300.00 and get set up with acetylene again. 


What do you use? Are you happy with it? Suggestions.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

My mistake not Turbo, but Bernzomatic.

Without the control.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*get the mc tanks*

those mapp gas tanks are a pain in the ass.
those turbo torches like you posted are no good either...



I have always liked the mc aceteyline tanks , we have about a dozen extra of them laying around
I found a bunch of them at a garage sale one time for
5 bucks each,,, I should try to get credit for them....

I keep 2 in my truck at all times... they are very reliable and can really heat things up fast..

the turbo torch kit is about 175.00.

I dont have a clue what the tanks are worth..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Swivel & self-igniting, Been using it for years for service just don't run it on a low flame it will burn out the self ignition other than that its very convenient and does the job for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently made the switch from propane to acetylene and won't go back. Bought my X-3B kit on ebay for $190 and paid another $109 for an A-32 tip. Only downside is the increased weight of the B-tank and cost to replace it. If I had to pay for my fuel I'd probably use propane.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I too made the change from mapp to acetylene just in the last month and I love it, mind you when I was doing residential the mapp was the way to go, but now that I'm doing all commercial, acetylene is definitely the way to go, haven't been using turbo tho, I bought a goss torch set, and i have been able to solder 3" type L no problem


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I do mostly residential service work, and to be honest I am tired of trying to swing that stupid can and torch head around in a way to solder. 

Its not the weight, its the inconvenience. 

A smaller more manageable torch head would be great, not to mention being able to change torch tips for various projects.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the lenox mobile system best tool I ever bopght carries everything I need for residetial bought on ebay new for a good price for bigeer pipe use b tank and turbo torch always good to have both


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use mapp, the torch kit has a long hose and many tips. Its is really just what you are use to. I like the mapp because it can be purchased just about anywhere, most welding, and plumbing supplies are closed on weekends.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I use a Lennox LT92 with either Mapp or Propane. It's pretty much all I use. I have Turbo's and Presto-Lite's hanging around and I keep a B tank on the van for some reason know only to pack rats and guys that are paranoid about ever taking a tool off the truck but I don't think I've fired it up in a couple of years. Still, it makes a good thing to hang rags off of. I've had both Bernz o matics and turbo hand torches but neither of them is as rugged as the Lennox


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Indie said:


> A smaller more manageable torch head would be great, not to mention being able to change torch tips for various projects.


Rothenberger brother!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Amazon.com: Rothenberger 35431 SUPER FIRE 3 Torch: Home Improvement

The balance is better than every torch like the one you posted. The flame is almost too hot, but exposed joints will take no time. Get the fine tip burner for tight spaces. Burners are super easy to change. They make a metal body and plastic body. The pllastic bodies have been re-branded and sold at Sears and Ace. Get the metal one of course. Any place that sells Bradford White water heaters can order you one.

The plastic body:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/...0&kw=torch&lmdn=Category&searchId=57450644193


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I run both acetylene and mapp gas in my truck, normally just use the mapp gas especially for the smaller stuff. But I also carry both the B-tank and the small MC tank as backup. Our refrigeration guys use a small acetylene mated with a similar small oxygen tank for brazing, thank fully don't need that with the big Bertha (#32) tip. 

We have to carry enough tools and materials often it's just nice to have options.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't used MAPP in years. I use an MC tank mainly and keep the B tank in the van in case the MC goes dry. I can fit the mc tank and all the stuff i need in one toolbox.


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

I use map on anything 1" and smaller larger than 1 I get out the heavy ass b tank all the torch heads I have are turbo torch I think I have about all of the different styles they make and really don't have any prob with them . So any style turbo is the way to go


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I use the same torch as you, Indie. I like it. There has to be a hose available to go between the head and tank. Right?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The main problem that I am facing is that there is no supplier around me that stocks more than the basic torch set up. Lack of hands on options makes it a tough choice. 

Hard to pick out a set-up through a magazine. :blink:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I've used acetylene since MAPP changed to MAP/PRO, the new formula doesn't burn the same

Lugging around a turbotorch rig, swap between MC and B tanks, depending on which on is full lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use this lenox torch on a b tank but hav an adaptor for the smaller tank if needed I also extended the hose. Very handy and I have a lot of different size tips for this rig.... I use the mapp gas torch under a building or on roof it has an adjustment for the flame... It's ok. But I prefer the big one not so bulky


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Love the benzomatic mapp torch kit.*

does the job for me in residential work up to 1"-11/4"
thoses small mapp tanks never seem to run out on me.
I put in 3 replacement boilers with one tank and still had gas.

I been way done with B and mc tanks for years.
The mcs always seem to leak out,turbo was nice and hot though.
Bees are for large jobs..Too heavy/bulky for me..(makes a nice show and professional sound in the customers home though)

where did you get that fancy benzomatic? looks solid.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> here is mine


I've had this one a few years now and like it.The self igniter wont die.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ashleymc said:


> does the job for me in residential work up to 1"-11/4"
> thoses small mapp tanks never seem to run out on me.
> I put in 3 replacement boilers with one tank and still had gas.
> 
> ...


If your referring to mine... I got it at Morrison supply. Do you have one near you ???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Torches? I've got several...

The B and MC tanks are in the garage in the corner, they haven't moved in years...

I have a Lenox like TX Mech posted. it's okay...

I also have one like GreenPlumb posted except it is red plastic, I like that one the best and I use it most often... Bought it back in the late 90's... :thumbup:


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Yeah ..like the lennox one..*

is that the same as pauliplumbers??

No morrisons around here ..usually get stuff ebay or amazon
thanx


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just bought a STK-11. It's a dual -barrel Mapp torch. No self ignitor, but since they went from MAPP to MAP-PRO, it's not as hot. The dual barrel is insane. I can heat up 1" in 5 seconds. It sweats 1.5 and 2 inch like a b-tank.


----------

